# Has anyone else seen The Big Short?



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Got it yesterday and was so fascinated I watched it 3 times. If you are not familiar, it is a movie about a few investors who saw the real estate crash of 2008 coming and sold it short. How did these guys figure out what government regulators, Federal Reserve, big banks, top economists and everyone else missed?

Based on a book of the same name by Michael Lewis. He is among the best writers around on banks, business and finance. The movie is faithful to his research and is more accurate than most documentaries.

I won't go into detail because I don't want to spoil it for anybody. It is a must see for anyone who wants to understand the financial markets and the economy. If anyone wants to discuss the movie or book this is the thread.

The Big Short trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgqG3ITMv1Q

Trailer #2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kQc3mmtH-o


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Peter Schiff was warning for years...........listen to them laughing at him just before the Great Recession.

Around the 7 minute mark the "experts" were recommending Bear Stearns and Merrill Lynch as outstanding stock buys..............LOL............

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zz_yw0kq3MM

These days Peter Schiff is predicting another bust..........bigger than the last one due to central bank stimulus and the US economy looks currently like it is sitting right on the edge of big problems.

Will he be right again for the third time...........dot com bubble and housing bubble previously, or will he be wrong ? 

Time will tell but the rhetoric in financial circles sure sounds eerily familiar.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Saw it within a week of it being in theatres. Very memorable as it brought back for me those days in 2008 where I was glued to the Internet and fascinated with the financial press and stock movements on an hourly basis. There's been a few movies done on the financial crisis, all of which I found very good, but liked the Big Short angle the best (knowing of course how it played out originally).


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

I rented the Big Short on iTunes. It was an amazing movie. 

Another movie that I thoroughly enjoyed was _Margin Call_. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2DqFRsPrns


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

The spring before the big crash in 2008 October I was in New York with a group of high school students. We were in the subway and started talking to a policeman...really nice guy. He asked if we were planning on buying any property in the US. I said no and he said to stay away....lots of corruption and bad things going on.

I was not worried since I knew my husband and I were very conservative investors. We never speculated and actually I had never even been to Las Vegas. To my horror I watched the world economic markets tank like I had never seen before. If conservative investors like myself could see our stocks lose 60% of their value....my god the system must be corrupt beyond reasoning.

We did not panic and sell and our investments have slowly recovered most of their value. But I believe it is a false recovery based on unprecedented government bailouts. I have continued to work part time past retirement age because I just do not trust the market. IMHO and it is just my thoughts...I think we are in for very bad times going forward...not just for a couple of years but for decades.....

I really really hope I am wrong.


----------



## treva84 (Dec 9, 2014)

spirit said:


> The spring before the big crash in 2008 October I was in New York with a group of high school students. We were in the subway and started talking to a policeman...really nice guy. He asked if we were planning on buying any property in the US. I said no and he said to stay away....lots of corruption and bad things going on.
> 
> I was not worried since I knew my husband and I were very conservative investors. We never speculated and actually I had never even been to Las Vegas. To my horror I watched the world economic markets tank like I had never seen before. If conservative investors like myself could see our stocks lose 60% of their value....my god the system must be corrupt beyond reasoning.
> 
> ...


I think the big issue moving forward is the inflation that will inevitably come. If there hasn't been any meaningful economic recovery and interest rates rise it'll be a double whammy.


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

Watched The Big Short last week and loved it. Also enjoyed Margin Call.

I was aware something big would happen. A forum I've been a part of for 15 years was discussing an upcoming crash of housing and the credit repercussions for a few years before 2008. The talk was all ABS, CDOs, NINJAs. It's funny, just a current events forum, with a bit of med, prep, science and homesteading type stuff. Just your average joes, but some pretty damned smart people, with a lot of education and real world experience.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Never seen the movie. Here is a question did the movie promote events causing the real estate crash or the mood of the masses as the cause ? My bet is the media got it wrong & talked about events leading to the crash & not the real cause the mood of the masses which lead to action.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

The focus of the movie and book, was a handful of eccentric investors who saw the crash coming and bet against the mortgage bonds and CDOs that were backed by dodgy loans. They put the blame on crooked and clueless banksters and rating agencies with a brief cameo of corrupt incompetent regulators. They go to some trouble explaining how the crappy loans were made, passed on by the originating mortgage brokers to the big banks, who tied them up with a ribbon and palmed them off on pension funds and other investors. And how they blew up when the mortgages, that never stood a chance of being repaid, were not repaid.


----------



## richard (Jun 20, 2013)

It was funny watching it in the theater on the opening night, when half the audience was talking back to the movie. Seems to give a bit of support to the kind of people who think they must be right because no one agrees with them.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I wonder who it was..........or where they were, that created the "oh oh" moment when credit suddenly vanished worldwide due to all the sketchy mortgage bonds held by financial institutions.

Alan Greenspan said he watched as worldwide credit seized up in literally in a matter of minutes.

I was following a blog at the time and there were minute by minute eyewitness accounts of black limos lining up in front of a New York City bank late on a Sunday night.

At that precise time nobody knew exactly what was going on, but people knew something major was happening in the world of finance.

I think the website was Dollar Collapse, but it had a completely different format back then. It was more of a old style message board.

http://dollarcollapse.com/

I guess it must have been about this meeting...........

_On Sunday Federal Reserve and US Treasury officials met at the central bank's lower Manhattan base to hold tense talks with the chairmen of the biggest investment banks in the world. The goal was to secure a saviour for Lehman Brothers, America's fourth largest bank, ahead of the opening of Asian markets that evening._

http://www.theguardian.com/business/2008/dec/28/markets-credit-crunch-banking-2008


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Very good movie- entertaining and informative. Really well done- and a good soundtrack with a bunch of great metal bands!

\m/ \m/


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Reading the book now... It's awesome.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> The focus of the movie and book, was a handful of eccentric investors who saw the crash coming and bet against the mortgage bonds and CDOs that were backed by dodgy loans.


As I recall they went to the industry to create CDOs. DW and I saw it together. Pretty well-done although she thought it was long and dry in spots.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

I thought it was interesting - saw it at home.

I'm not sure why the guys who bet against the housing market were the heros, though. They didn't stop it, or mitigate the effects, they just put their bets down, and waited for it to blow up, so they could be rich.

It is surprising to me that there is so little oversight in the markets, though.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I am thinking US politics is still being affected by it.

Tens of millions lost their homes, jobs, retirements and many ended up bankrupt. 

Anger fueling the rise of Mr. Trump and Mr. Sanders and the deep hatred of the wealthy and big banks who recovered nicely perhaps.

Assets such as stocks recovered nicely, but that didn't help those who lost their assets and had their credit ratings trashed.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Enjoyed the movie and enjoyed Margin Call more, 

Amazing how the big wheels strut about but scratch the surface and they really are on the brink, guess we see that in our neighbourhood too.

Never show your money Grandma would say !


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

I was close to someone down there that lost their home during that period. I was privy to all the details of their situation, as they sought advice. They fell for upgrading houses at teaser rates on an ARM, and continued refinancing as the rate was due to reset. Instead of listening to sound financial advice from family and friends, they kept listening to their "guy" (mortgage broker"). Their guy kept making money off them.

They refused to educate themselves. They refused to listen to warnings. They wanted what they wanted, they wanted it NOW, and they were going to get what they wanted, come hell or high water. At 60 years old, they were still "borrowing" from the Bank of Mom, about every 18 months for over 10 years. Tens of thousands.

They were finally foreclosed on. Oh, the wailing and gnashing of teeth! It was everyone else's fault but theirs. They now live in a crappy little rented house, and at almost 70, he's working to supplement his pension. And she drinks vodka all day, yelling at Fox News.

Never underestimate the stupidity of some people as a major underlying factor of the whole fiasco. It was a perfect storm.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Life is tough enough. It's tougher if you're stupid. Taking advantage of people with lies and scams shouldn't be allowed.

I remember when I first heard about the free and easy mortgages around 2003, thinking this goes against 200 years of banking experience and good banking practice. It's crazy. Then I thought, is every borrower in the US crazy? Are the banks crazy? Is the government crazy? Or is there something I don't know about. I figured there was some new innovation in lending that made it all right and let it go at that. I expect a lot of people thought the same especially if they were in the mortgage industry and making money off it.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Big Short was great, good balance of fact/education with hollywood embellishment.
Not the first to say it, but Margin Call was another great financial movie.




sags said:


> Peter Schiff was warning for years...........listen to them laughing at him just before the Great Recession.
> 
> Around the 7 minute mark the "experts" were recommending Bear Stearns and Merrill Lynch as outstanding stock buys..............LOL............
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zz_yw0kq3MM


Love watching this knowing he was right the whole time.
Hindsight's 20/20, but man do the other guys look stupid.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

RCB said:


> I was close to someone down there that lost their home during that period. I was privy to all the details of their situation, as they sought advice. They fell for upgrading houses at teaser rates on an ARM, and continued refinancing as the rate was due to reset. Instead of listening to sound financial advice from family and friends, they kept listening to their "guy" (mortgage broker"). Their guy kept making money off them.
> 
> They refused to educate themselves. They refused to listen to warnings. They wanted what they wanted, they wanted it NOW, and they were going to get what they wanted, come hell or high water. At 60 years old, they were still "borrowing" from the Bank of Mom, about every 18 months for over 10 years. Tens of thousands.
> 
> ...


Neat summary. Businesses were dumb to lend and neglect the risks, the rating agencies were dumb to not follow the plot, the government was dumb to encourage irresponsible lending to people who can't afford it - everyone admits it. Somehow the ones who did the borrowing and then defaulted are "the victims" of others. Actually if you borrow more than what you can afford to repay = you are dumb and greedy.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

What about the people who did nothing wrong but lost their jobs and houses anyway? What about the pension funds and others who bought bonds from Goldman Sachs and other supposedly reputable banks, assured that they were as good as government bonds, and rated AAA by Moody's and Standard and Poor's? What about the seniors who lost their pensions?

The US government bailed out the banks who were guilty of fraud but did nothing for the victims.


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

Very true. Many were collateral damage, including foreclosures on some CURRENT on their mortgages. Remember robo-signing?

Legal action should have been taken against the ratings agencies. If it was initiated, I missed it. Their due diligence sucked.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

2 of the guys in The Big Short tried to sue the ratings agencies. They got laughed out of every lawyer's office. I think others had the same idea, but nothing ever came of it.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I had my whole net worth in the market.

I remember a friend ask me in Summer of 2008, before it happened: "When is it a recession?" And I told him: "When you see that word on the front page of a major newspaper" It was on that day's newspaper.

I didn't have as much of a head start as the guys in the big short, I've only been following the fallout from subprime markets since 2007. But I was telling people that we are going to get bankruns and there will be layoffs at our work.

Everything turned out to be true. I saw it coming, but there was nothing I can do fast enough to save everything. Everything I have is in the market. It happened over a weekend.

So I did the bext best thing. Used my outstanding credit rating to borrow while the rest are deleveraging. Cash is king. I also did the apocalypse trade by buying BAC at $9, $6, $4 and $9 again as it came back up.

The reason was, if BAC fails, USA goes bankrupt. then we get WWIII. If that happens, money is worthless.

I was very active on this forum back then. Some of you might even remember me.

But I think I called it right out of dumb luck. I've been calling for a vancouver RE collapse for 3 years and the luck has not been on my side.


----------



## Robillard (Apr 11, 2009)

I really enjoyed the movie. It was a bit nostalgic for me since I was daytrading in early 2007 and I can remember when New Century Financial collapsed. I didn't really internalise the implications at the time though. 

I think the accusation against the system and finance industry, that it was all caused by stupidity, while mostly true, is a bit too simple. I view the financial crisis as ultimately having been a very large cyclical credit bubble. And timelines aside, the crisis and recovery unfolded a lot like other asset bubbles, like the dot com bubble. Back in the late 1990s, there were similar signs of stupidity and excess. The difference in 2008 was that the overinflated assets were backed by something owned by a large chunk of the population. So instead of dumb investors/speculators getting wiped out, it was lots of mostly innocent home owners (though there were real estate speculators who got destroyed as well).


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> The US government bailed out the banks who were guilty of fraud but did nothing for the victims.


Right. That is why politics will never be the same in the US. It is also why US investments are no longer trusted around the world. The ratings agencies destroyed their reputations for the almighty dollar.

What always amazes me is when a portfolio manager says: "It is AAA and offers 7%!". There are no free lunches. The investment community got a lesson in "Buyer beware!" And lots of "little people" are suffering.

This whole crisis in the retirement community is the result of the devils on Wall Street.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Robillard said:


> I was daytrading in early 2007 and I can remember when New Century Financial collapsed. I didn't really internalise the implications at the time though.



you don't remember when Countrywide failed in june 2007? it was a clear message

remember those step-up wait-n-see GICs that were sold all over canada? the ones with too-high rates that could be cashed at any time? they were clear messages

the TD had a high-premium MMF where the minimum investment was 100k. Upon examination, its holdings turned out to be short term paper in unheard-of mortgage affiliates of a few canadian banks, mostly the bank of montreal. Those were clear messages.

enough clients at the big green saw the questionable mortgage "investments" & fled the MMF that the TD had to send around a letter reassuring folks that everything was A-OK. Another clear message.

this time, i think we still have a ways to go before the clear messages become abundant. This time, it's the ETFs & all the new investment products with derivatives, index proxies & securities out on loan that i'm concerned about.


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

I haven't seen The Big Short yet but I want to. I did see Margin Call and thought it was pretty good.

This American Life has a series of episodes from (I thnk) 2009 and 2010 that go through in fairly good detail. It gave me a much better understanding of the mechanics of the breakdown in late 2008 even after having seen that Matt Damon narrated documentary (Inside Job) and the Hank Paulson documentary (Hank: 5 Years From The Brink).

If I have some time later I will add links to those This American Life episodes. For now, www.theisamericanlife.org is the place to start for the curious. This episode in particular: http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/375/bad-bank


----------



## smihaila (Apr 6, 2009)

Great movie. Showing that a bunch of people/capital investment firms were able to actually foresee what will happen. And betting against the market, albeit some of them feeling less ethical and disgusted in doing so. I've personally found the movie very interesting - bringing a somewhat new angle to the story, and shocking - to the same extent of, say, finding out that also the Canadian banks were secretly bailed out by the Government, so there is in fact nothing to be pat on the back - for Canada (as usual, almost everything in the socialist and president-less Canada is done in secret, and Government censoring lot of info).

Highly recommended.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The movie really brought back memories for me. I was studying markets -- a lot -- during this time, and came to the same realizations as the main characters in the movie. I also traded on many of these themes.

The theme of the mortgage and banking bubble really wasn't a secret or anything. My sense is that it was actually quite well known, which is why you had some brokerage houses shorting others in anticipation of their collapse. There was also plenty of good information on the internet from analysts who had figured all of it out. It was NOT a secret. It was NOT unforeseen. This stuff we hear about how the crisis "could not be seen coming" is total fiction.

Here's one piece of evidence that the impending crisis was widely known. Chuck Prince, the CEO of Citigroup, famously said this in 2007:


> “When the music stops, in terms of liquidity, things will be complicated. But as long as the music is playing, you’ve got to get up and dance. We’re still dancing”


To me, that epitomized 2007-2008. We had this giant crisis, that all the analysts knew was inevitable, yet everyone (like Prince at Citigroup) insisted on milking as much profit out of the bubble as they could. Totally irresponsible. Totally illegal, and destroyed billions in investor equity. Criminal activity.

But that's Wall Street and Bay Street for you. They truly are criminals, through and through. If you ever have doubt about this, just wait six months and like clockwork you'll see another case of a bank cartel manipulating some market (mortgages, bonds, forex, LIBOR, etc)

The movie was a bit stressful for me, because I "lived" this as a trader in 2008. For example I shorted Countrywide Financial which was a doomed, fraudulent lender. I shorted Indymac Bank as it collapsed and disappeared. I shorted both Canadian and US REITs. As I saw my positions swing around wildly, it was quite stressful, but ultimately thrilling when it all played out like I predicted.

Here's my trading log from 2008 - they are small trades, but more importantly, they were the right trades.

I absolutely sympathize with the main character of the movie. What a difficult position to be in, where you know you have the right trades, but the criminal banking cartel is manipulating markets to screw you out of your positions. This has resulted in one of my biggest take-away lessons from living and trading this time period: don't make excessively large bets in markets, because it can ruin you... the market can remain irrational longer than you can remain solvent. The hedge fund featured in the story did make large bets... because they are a leveraged gambler... and they profited tremendously. Very risky stuff.

My 2008 experience and knowledge gained is a big reason why I don't engage much with Wall Street. I will not invest heavily in markets -- they are too crooked. This is why I will always have large amounts in cash, GICs, government bonds, and some in physical gold.


----------



## Estell Ault (Jul 4, 2015)

Did get the chance to watch the Big Short and I thought it was a funny take on how corrupt Wall Street is while hitting you right in the throat. Would watch it again, even just for the funny scenes!


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's what I'd like to know. How did they get Christian Bale's eye to do that?


----------



## seko (Apr 16, 2015)

pwm said:


> Here's what I'd like to know. How did they get Christian Bale's eye to do that?


I had read somewhere Christian had trained his eye to be lazy to give it the effect of being a glass eye


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Haven't seen anyone link to the full movie yet; here it is - perhaps not for long.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jog06pikRJs


Use 2D setting and 1.25 speed.

(29,970 views)


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

^More interesting is how people are trying to avoid google's contentID system (the reason for the 3D and 0.8x speed encoding).

I watch most of my youtube at 2x - 3x speed. I listen to audiobooks at 2x, too... you adjust to it pretty quickly.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

I watched the Big Short on Netflix. It was very boring, badly edited, and other than three recognised actors, Bale/Carell/Pitt), it was kind of crude in the way the F bombs were being uttered about every second word in some places. Apparently it did not win any academy awards (probably for bad language being one), but it did win "Best adapted screen play"...Huh? Jumping around trying to follow parts of the book deserves "best adapted screenplay"..I guess Hollywood is getting desperate these days for any new movie fodder.

The so called board room meetings, the jumping around between the corrupted bankers (MorganStanley) and these young investors, who come across something that opens their eyes.. 



> Charlie Geller and Jamie Shipley *accidentally discover a prospectus by Vennett, which convinces them to become involved in the credit default swaps*, as it fits their strategy of buying cheap insurance with big potential payouts. Since they are *below the capital threshold for an ISDA Master Agreement needed to pull off the trades necessary to profit from the situation, they enlist the aid of retired securities trader Ben Rickert*


Michael Burry


> As he later discovers, *the banks collude with a major bond-rating company to maintain high ratings on bonds that were essentially worthless*. This ploy allows the banks to sell off their losing positions before the true value of the bonds became known. Pressed by his investors, Burry restricts withdrawals from his fund, again angering his investors. Eventually, as the housing market collapsed as he predicted, the value of his fund increases by a net of 489%, but the level of backlash he has received from his investors convinces him to close down his fund.


Mark Baum played by Steve Carell


> Vennett explains that the impending market collapse is being further perpetuated by the *packaging of poor, unsellable loans into CDOs large enough to be considered diversified and thus given AAA ratings.* Baum sends some of his staff to investigate the housing market in Miami, and they discover that mortgage brokers make more money if they only sell risky mortgages to the Wall Street banks – and t*hese mortgages are so easy to acquire that a speculative housing bubble has been created. In early 2007, the mortgages loans begin to default*, but the prices of the corresponding bonds increase and their ratings remain the same. When Baum questions an acquaintance at Standard & Poor's, he discovers there is conflict of interest and dishonesty amongst the credit rating agencies





> Baum realises, much to his horror, that *the scale of the fraud will cause a complete collapse of the global economy. *Baum convinces his business partners to go through with more credit default swaps, profiting from the situation at the banks' expense. *Baum laments that the banks will not accept any of the blame for the crisis.*


Strictly my opinion here:
This film summarises what is wrong with America today..corporate greed, banking greed and lots of fraudulent activity going on, some with the knowledge of the chairman of "The Fed", their federal bank. Besides wide scale drug use, lack of gun control, mass shootings going on constantly, the financial side of the rot going on inside the "US den of thieves" reinforces that fact if it happened in '29 and leading up to 2008, it WILL happen again at some point. 

They will all become corrupt, given the chance to do it and get away with it. This time the American government had to bail them out because of their greed.
Who's responsible for this kind of corruption? ...and why does it get blown out of proportion with nobody going to jail?
What is the motivation behind it? 

White collar crime and everyone involved pointing the finger at the next guy.."not me..it was him that started it"....
..just one or two individuals ..perhaps all of them when they jump on the bandwagon onto what they
perceive is a big money maker for their own pockets.

Even after the US government bailed out the big major banks because of the huge losses in the pension funds...the "fat banking basta*ds" paid themselves hefty bonuses from that bailout money.

Apparently there is no shame on Wall Street for screwing the little people when they can!
History repeats itself because nobody seems to learn from their past mistakes.


I haven't read the book yet, but it probably is a more factual read than this movie.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Haven't seen the movie, but I've read the book. The authors view is that the key driver for the crisis was stupidity and incompetence rather than corruption. Greed? Sure, but that was also the driving force for those who accurately identified the problem and shorted these insurances.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

mordko said:


> Haven't seen the movie, but I've read the book. The authors view is that the key driver for the crisis was stupidity and incompetence rather than corruption. Greed? Sure, but that was also the driving force for those who accurately identified the problem and shorted these insurances.


I haven't read the book either, but I beg to differ on opinions..it was not just stupidity that created the banking crisis. 

Perhaps the big banks were naive in believing that everything was on the up and up with them, and not checking things on a regular basis for years, when they thought the money was flowing into their coffers. 

Incompetence,? Yes. to the point that *they let others out there manipulate them*..sitting back on the old adage 'too big to fail", just like Nortel up here in Canada..greed and incompetence at the top levels. 

As long as they were receiving their fat multi-million dollar salaries and bonuses, they didn't care what happened
down below in the subprime mortgage markets or to protect their investors.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

It's a bit ironic though when we criticize greed while browsing a money forum.


----------



## lightcycle (Mar 24, 2012)

mordko said:


> It's a bit ironic though when we criticize greed while browsing a money forum.


It's only called greed when they have more than you do.

Otherwise it's called "ambition"...


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Heh


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

> ... it's remarkable. There are investors who made tens of millions off this and were still pretty upset.
> 
> ~(the real) Michael Burry


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W5zF8Xqro0


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We have adjustable rate mortgages in Canada. We just don't think of them that way.

Interesting situation in Italy right now.

The EU has adopted bail in provisions, but Italy and the bankers don't want them to be implemented because of the political fallout.

They have this "safety" provision they are terrified to implement. Germany's Merkel says..........tough luck, implement the bail in and creditors take the losses.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Yep, it's another example why EU is a bad idea in the current format. Italian bank bonds are held by mass retail investor thanks to tax loopholes, which is why following EU rules will cause riots and suicides. Not following the rules by Italy will cause riots in Germany, whose pensions would suffer if everyone flouts the rules. 

They will end up kicking the can down the road so the whole thing will blow up bigger and messier in the end.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Nothing to do with the housing collapse, but another great financial movie was Boiler Room

It did an entertaining job of depicting the stock market bubble and the rampant pump-n-dump schemes prior to the 2000 crash


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

I liked the movie but it has spawned a lot of copycat artists who seek the next collapse everywhere, which is kind of annoying.


----------

